# how do you make beads and coves?



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

I am just learning how to use a lathe. I have made a few pens in the last few months but I can not find any thing on how to make beads and coves. Thought I would make some candle holders for the wife since she makes candles and I would like to put some detail on them. thanks.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

My best advice is if you having a turning club near you join it. If not then I would advise two things. Get the book Woodturning: A Foundation Course by Keith Rowley and also get the book/dvd combo called Wood Turning by Richard Raffan. Those two will get you what you need to know and the dvd will show you how. Hope this helps.


----------



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks, I will find those books and study up. I got a couple of books on pen making and watched some tv shows and watched how they held the chissels and with practice I got pretty good with the gouge. I am disabled and I can only stand and turn for about 20-30 min at a time so making pens and what not takes me longer but I love turning and gives somthin to do that feels normal. Once again thanks for the advise.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

A friend of mine has the same problem with standing for a long time. He got himself a tall bar stool and uses it. He can now turn for about a hour at a time. He is also thinking of getting that new oneway lathe where you can turn it so you can sit and turn.


----------

